# Town Mayor Beaten Unconscious By Locals After Announcing Plan To Welcome Migrants (Germany)



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

The douche bag mayor is getting a taste of what he plans to subject the town's residents to.

_Town Mayor Beaten Unconscious By Locals After Announcing Plan To Welcome Migrants

The mayor of a small German town has been assaulted and beaten unconscious after receiving threats because he planned to settle migrants in the area. Joachim Kebschull, the 61-year-old mayor of Oersdorf near Hamburg, was pushing to house migrants in a property in the town of 900.

The attack occurred immediately before a meeting of the town’s urban planning committee where migrant issues were due to be discussed.

According to police, the mayor had returned to his car to retrieve a laptop. As he leaned in, someone approached him and struck a blow to his head with either a club or a plank of wood, knocking him to the ground._​


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2016)

Celebrating violence?

What a loser.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 2, 2016)

The Germans? Shit. This never goes well...


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Celebrating violence?
> 
> What a loser.



Hillary supporters celebrated all the violence outside of Trump rallies.  Are you a loser?


----------



## Preacher (Oct 2, 2016)

Love seeing the German people taking a stand.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> The Germans? Shit. This never goes well...


Liberal/libertarian open border policies will bring National SOCIALISM back to Germany


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The douche bag mayor is getting a taste of what he plans to subject the town's residents to.
> 
> _Town Mayor Beaten Unconscious By Locals After Announcing Plan To Welcome Migrants
> 
> ...



We clearly need to foment beatings here in america, ah the answer arrives.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Celebrating violence?
> 
> What a loser.


It beats getting your head sawn off.


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrating violence?
> ...



I didn't celebrate violence. I condemned it. 

And you're still a lowlife.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> We clearly need to foment beatings here in a


Hopefully the first beating starts with Hillary


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 2, 2016)

And Trump's AltRight nutbag supporters think a good Mayor beating is something to be proud of. Keep that in mind if you consider voting for Trump the bully.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrating violence?
> ...



If you're in danger of that you've done something son, that's on you.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > We clearly need to foment beatings here in a
> ...



Well go on then son, do go on.


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrating violence?
> ...



So you're saying they should have sawn the mayor's head off?  

Awesome. 

You are an outstanding human being.


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > We clearly need to foment beatings here in a
> ...



Trump's a loser. 

A deranged loser. 

So that's not going to happen.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 2, 2016)

In one generation from now, Europe will be unrecognizable. People in Europe now largely seem to feel that the identity of their civilization is threatened primarily by a frivolous libertarianism, an ideology under the guise of freedom, which wants to deconstruct all the ties that bind man to his family, his parentage, his work, his history, his religion, his language, his nation, his freedom. It seems to come from an inertia that does not care if Europe succeeds or succumbs, if our civilization disappears, drowned by ethnic chaos, or is overrun by a new religion from the desert.

An agnostic and sterile continent — deprived of its gods and children because it banished them — will have no strength to fight or to assimilate a civilization of the zealous and the young. The failure to counter the coming transformation seems to come down on the side of Islam. Is what we are seeing the last days of summer? Europe: The Substitution of a Population  Giulio Meotti | MIDEAST OUTPOST


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

So go find out instead of floating speculation.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Celebrating violence?
> 
> What a loser.


Muslims are all about violence. Dip shit


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The douche bag mayor is getting a taste of what he plans to subject the town's residents to.
> 
> _Town Mayor Beaten Unconscious By Locals After Announcing Plan To Welcome Migrants
> 
> ...



Shame.


----------



## Preacher (Oct 2, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > The Germans? Shit. This never goes well...
> ...


What a beautiful day that will be!


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrating violence?
> ...



No they aren't, you bigoted retard.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Violence begets violence.....he clearly was intending to do violence to his constituents....the record is clear....where ever muslim "refugees" go violence follows


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> In one generation from now, Europe will be unrecognizable. People in Europe now largely seem to feel that the identity of their civilization is threatened primarily by a frivolous libertarianism, an ideology under the guise of freedom, which wants to deconstruct all the ties that bind man to his family, his parentage, his work, his history, his religion, his language, his nation, his freedom. It seems to come from an inertia that does not care if Europe succeeds or succumbs, if our civilization disappears, drowned by ethnic chaos, or is overrun by a new religion from the desert.
> 
> An agnostic and sterile continent — deprived of its gods and children because it banished them — will have no strength to fight or to assimilate a civilization of the zealous and the young. The failure to counter the coming transformation seems to come down on the side of Islam. Is what we are seeing the last days of summer? Europe: The Substitution of a Population  Giulio Meotti | MIDEAST OUTPOST



So it will be very similar to the euro colonization of N America.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Violence is as american as apple pie, we must be muslim.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


They invented religious violence… Dip shit


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> If you're in danger of that you've done something son, that's on you


Do you have reading comprehension problema, _son_?


----------



## Rustic (Oct 2, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 2, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Funny how in  EU rape was virtually unknown,,,,,,,and now is epidemic.......large scale slaughter approaching commonplace


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2016)

Odium said:


> What a beautiful day that will be!


I'm a FOUNDING FATHERS CONSERVATIVE.

I despise Socialism--ALL forms.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 2, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


No doubt, the most violent cult the world has ever seen is Islam… Fact


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> No they aren't, you bigoted retard.


Its foundational to the "religion" retard


----------



## MikeK (Oct 2, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> In one generation from now, Europe will be unrecognizable. People in Europe now largely seem to feel that the identity of their civilization is threatened primarily by a frivolous libertarianism, an ideology under the guise of freedom, which wants to deconstruct all the ties that bind man to his family, his parentage, his work, his history, his religion, his language, his nation, his freedom. It seems to come from an inertia that does not care if Europe succeeds or succumbs, if our civilization disappears, drowned by ethnic chaos, or is overrun by a new religion from the desert.
> 
> An agnostic and sterile continent — deprived of its gods and children because it banished them — will have no strength to fight or to assimilate a civilization of the zealous and the young. The failure to counter the coming transformation seems to come down on the side of Islam. Is what we are seeing the last days of summer? Europe: The Substitution of a Population  Giulio Meotti | MIDEAST OUTPOST


Excellent summary.  

Very well said!


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Violence is as american as apple pie, we must be muslim.


Only among the minorities. Not real Americans


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > What a beautiful day that will be!
> ...



Too bad you've had a blended economy all your life.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Violence is as american as apple pie, we must be muslim.
> ...



Yes of course, I should have said genocide is as american as apple pie.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 2, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You do know that any form of socialism has never worked long term in the history of the world? You can't be that big of a dumbass to think that it's possible that "this time" it will work?
Lol


----------



## Preacher (Oct 2, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > What a beautiful day that will be!
> ...


These are a kind of civic nationalist, I would argue, except even more into legalism and "muh ideas" than they are about an actual identity. They have a paper fetishism for the Constitution and the US legal system, _even when it works against them_. For example, the (((Supreme Court))), or the Sanhedrinas I call it, currently has three Jews and five Catholics. Justice Antonin Scalia (pbuh) once suggested that there should be more Protestants on the bench, since America has a lot of Protestants and they are totally unrepresented in one of the most powerful organs of the federal government. Obama's proposed nominee is (((Merrick Garland))), "a white guy, but he’s a really outstanding jurist." Thankfully he's being stonewalled by Cuckgressional Republicans, who are doing something useful for once.

For Constitutionalists, not identity, but legal documents are the source of the nation. Tell me how that works out for you when this happens, because the Constitution has glaringly failed to defend the liberty of _our posterity_:


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > If you're in danger of that you've done something son, that's on you
> ...



Damn, you too?  Is it still attached at this point?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Is your economy working?  Has it the past 100 years?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Sure you did.  I don't recall a single douche bag in here condemning the wholesale violence against Trump's supporters. Indeed, they defended it.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


The point was too big for you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Yes they are, douche bag.  Read the Quran.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 2, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Yes,


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You're recollection is not what he's responsible for convicing you of dumbass, he stated HE did not.

Now, you're unable to refute that I take it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Well, there was the Thugee cult in India that made robbing and murdering people a religious sacrament.  That's where the word "thug" comes from.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Yeah, when euros do it with their religion it's "colonization" and "civilizing".


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Yes, it is too bad.  Our economy would be 4 times its current size if it wasn't for that.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2016)

Odium said:


> Tell me how that works out for you when this happens, because the Constitution has glaringly failed to defend the liberty of _our posterity_:


How is any form of Socialism gonna fix that?

We have the problems we have now BECAUSE we abandoned the Constitution.

Do you even realize the Founders (and even Lincoln) never intended that this be anything other than a white, protestant country?

But that has NOTHING to do with National SOCIALISM.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


European colonialism wasn't motivated by religion, moron.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2016)

Odium said:


> the Constitution has glaringly failed to defend the liberty of _our posterity_:


No, people have failed the Constitution.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


If it occurred, then you could have easily quoted someone doing so.    You obviously can't.

He's a leftwinger, so we can assume he lied.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Bwa ha ha, of course.  Well, not to worry, Trump is here to change all that for you.  Just watch.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > the Constitution has glaringly failed to defend the liberty of _our posterity_:
> ...


I have to agree with Odium on that point.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 2, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me how that works out for you when this happens, because the Constitution has glaringly failed to defend the liberty of _our posterity_:
> ...


Where in the Constitution did it state that this country was for whites only?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Ah, so then obviously all you're here for is more stupid partisanshit.  You seem to recall and see whatever feeds that for you.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


How did it fail the people?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


In other words, you are unable to quote a single douche bag opposing the violence against Trump supporters.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > the Constitution has glaringly failed to defend the liberty of _our posterity_:
> ...



Not failed it so much as tried to use it as a weapon on each other, like the bible for instance.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


This country has devolved into a massive tyranny.  Our individual rights disappeared long ago.  That much is obvious.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me how that works out for you when this happens, because the Constitution has glaringly failed to defend the liberty of _our posterity_:
> ...



Yes, we know america was intended for whites only, many of us have been telling you that for decades, and many for longer than that.  Did you have a point?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



All that has happened to you is what you watched happen to others, and now the beast has come for you too.  Shoulda listened.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



All you zealots can have a go at each other far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That's from going away from the Constitution, not it failing us.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Loss of freedom has happened to everyone.  Only a moron believes there is some kind of fairness involved in imposing tyranny on the majority because it may have once been imposed on the minority.  But it's worse than that.  The so-called tyranny imposed on the minority 100 years ago was far more benign than the tyranny we all live under today.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The douche bag mayor is getting a taste of what he plans to subject the town's residents to.
> 
> _Town Mayor Beaten Unconscious By Locals After Announcing Plan To Welcome Migrants
> 
> ...



If this was someone other than bribaby, I might almost be shocked at this thread.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


It was all done under the Constitution.  Adopting the Constitution was a mistake.  Not unless it clearly delineated the right of states to veto anything the central government tried to impose on them.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



So you wish to claim that it was pure greed.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The douche bag mayor is getting a taste of what he plans to subject the town's residents to.
> ...



Why are you shocked that I pointed out irony?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Yes, it pretty much was.

Your point?


----------



## Preacher (Oct 2, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me how that works out for you when this happens, because the Constitution has glaringly failed to defend the liberty of _our posterity_:
> ...


Yes I understand they meant for this to be a white nation but they set up a form of government that was intended only to last as long as GOOD MEN kept their word and honor and didn't go beyond what was allowed in the constitution. NS was a lifestyle not just a piece of paper.


----------



## Norman (Oct 2, 2016)

The beautiful future they have in store for us. To that woman I say - fix your personal issues first before trying to fix the entire nation!


I wonder if it was a migrant who beat him. What irony that would be... I don't support beating needless to say... even though many people will and have been beat up as result of these policies.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Read what THEY said. Its available if you're willing to do the homework.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2016)

Norman said:


> I wonder if it was a migrant who beat him. What irony that would be... I don't support beating needless to say.


That would be great. Still, a lib never learns.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 2, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


So there is none in the Constitution......The founders should have thought of that before blacks joined in to help fight during the war..


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



That's the rationale anti-Trump protestors use to beat Trump supporters. 

Interesting that you agree with them.


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I condemn it.

Fuck off.


----------



## Norman (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I condemn the violence, but it is different when the statistics clearly back up that these muslims in fact ARE violent. There is no evidence that Trump is going to commit violence or that he has committed violence of any kind.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Outright lie........clearly German peoples voice is being disregarded and their country deconstructed before their eyes......they have every right to oppose it by violent means if necessary if govt doesnt listen


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



No it isn't.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Yeah, right, months after the fact.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 2, 2016)

‘They Keep Finding Bodies’: Gang Violence in Long Island Town Fuels Immigration Debate

BRENTWOOD, N.Y. — Four dead teenagers. Two weeks. One town. And a ruthless gang, the authorities say, was most likely responsible for the toll. Again.

On Sept. 13, Nisa Mickens, 15, and her best friend, Kayla Cuevas, 16, were murdered, their battered bodies found near an elementary school here. A week later and just two miles away, the skeletal remains of two more teenagers — identified as Oscar Acosta, 19, and Miguel Garcia-Moran, 15 — were found in the woods near a psychiatric hospital. Oscar had been missing since May, Miguel since February. Their deaths have been ruled homicide.

Brentwood, a hardscrabble town of nearly 60,000 on Long Island, 40 miles east of Manhattan, has reached another crisis point. For nearly two decades, MS-13, a gang with roots in Los Angeles and El Salvador, has been terrorizing the town, the authorities say, especially its young people. Since 2009, its members have been accused of at least 14 murders, court and police records show.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 2, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> And Trump's AltRight nutbag supporters think a good Mayor beating is something to be proud of. Keep that in mind if you consider voting for Trump the bully.


Rather keep it in mind if you are willing to be a bought and paid for lacky bringing in extra trash into the town where the people have not approved of being invaded.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 2, 2016)

Are we really going to fake concern for immigrants getting killed by their brothers, cousins, fathers and uncles?


----------



## Norman (Oct 2, 2016)

Since libs love science... and I do too... one can only ask where are the reports detailing the predicted effects of the unlimited immigration to Germany? Nobody seemed to even care about the consequences. The only report I have found details how it is 10x cheaper to help the refugees in their own countries... It was a completely blind policy... and I suspect it was done so truly evil politicians could get votes.

And now, they are fucked. But soon enough, even more so...


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 2, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > And Trump's AltRight nutbag supporters think a good Mayor beating is something to be proud of. Keep that in mind if you consider voting for Trump the bully.
> ...



Hard to keep much else in mind when marauding altRight thugs are beating our elected officials, and Trump supporters are encouraging it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Yes, I do encourage beating up traitorous politicians.  We need a lot more of that.  They are little better than criminals anyway.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 2, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


So are you know claiming you are not a citizen of the USA but a European citizen?


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Please post often. Some may not know how stupid you are.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 2, 2016)

Norman said:


> I wonder if it was a migrant who beat him. What irony that would be... I don't support beating needless to say... even though many people will and have been beat up as result of these policies.


Some issues reach well beyond the potential for peaceful resolution. Having seen and experienced how these Muslim refugees behave this mayor's incredibly foolish action unquestionably called for a violent reaction. 

Frankly, I'm surprised Merkel hasn't been assassinated by now.  What she's done amounts to engineering an invasion of the German nation by a hostile foreign force.  Now this idiot wants to supplement the invaders. 

In my opinion they should have killed him to send an unmistakable message to any other politicians who are too stupid or brainwashed to understand what is happening to their country.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 2, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...




Amused at how oddly your mind works. Please tell me how you came to the conclusion that I'm a European citizen. This should be good.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm surprised nobody has bitch-slapped _Merkel_ over her spreading Germania's "cheeks" to "receive" the "blessings" of Muslim immigration...


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 2, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Go back and read what YOU wrote and reread where the mayor is located.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 2, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



So, I feel a kinship with anybody who isn't an altRight bully.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You feel kinship with Hillary's thugs.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Don't you have a cross burning you should be at right now?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




ROFL!  In beautiful liberal fashion, you can't resist the urge to accuse your critic of racism.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 2, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I hear from a friend that a representative in DC reported that Saudis are all over there in DC trying to intimidate our elected representatives are you feeling a kinship with them also?


----------



## SwimExpert (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Hillary supporters celebrated all the violence outside of Trump rallies.



Guess that makes you as big of a loser as Clinton supporters, now don't it?


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I have no need to accuse you of anything. Your posts speak for themselves.


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



I doubt you can read.


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



How many Muslims have sawn off the heads of Germans, retard?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


They have sawed the heads off plenty of Americans and Europeans, douche bag.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



They say I think politicians are all criminals who deserve a beating?  Yes they do.


----------



## owebo (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Hitlery says obey....


----------



## Rustic (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Clearly, Brian Patterson and the poorly educated retards who support him think beating the mayor is an appropriate political response.
> 
> This is why Hillary is going to win.
> 
> You really are a basket of lowlife deplorables.


 Joke of the day… Muslims are peaceful 
Lol


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> The douche bag mayor is getting a taste of what he plans to subject the town's residents to.
> 
> _Town Mayor Beaten Unconscious By Locals After Announcing Plan To Welcome Migrants
> 
> ...


Brownshirts again?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2016)

owebo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


The Irony of your post and your support of Drumpf alone should be enough to power a city for a year.....


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 2, 2016)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The douche bag mayor is getting a taste of what he plans to subject the town's residents to.
> ...


More like people who refuse to be ruled over by those willingly selling themselves for profits. Maybe bringing in a bunch of rapugees is okay with you but it is not okay for the majority no matter how whiny you are about it.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




You appear to have suffered this indignity yourself given your posts.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> How many Muslims have sawn off the heads of Germans, retard?


How many rapes of German women have occurred because these vile politicians are settling these animals in their town, retard?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 2, 2016)

Hilly will lose because she supports the same and its not wanted here any more than it is there....dumbass


----------



## owebo (Oct 2, 2016)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The douche bag mayor is getting a taste of what he plans to subject the town's residents to.
> ...


Do you democrats ever wear any other color......


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Mostly, they just say you're nuts.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



But you're the one who endorses Vandalism and political violence, aren't you?


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 2, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




I'm sure that's what you tell yourself.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 2, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



That's what you post, douche bag.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 2, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Hard to keep much else in mind when marauding altRight thugs are beating our elected officials, and Trump supporters are encouraging it.


They should have killed him.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 2, 2016)

Death Angel said:


>



Is anyone here willing to say this doesn't call for the most vicious and repressive response from indigenous Germans.

The Muslim community in Germany should be making the first and most diligent efforts to prevent this kind of behavior by its members.  And if the Muslims, themselves, cannot prevent it they should make a concerted effort to identify those who are committing such uncivilized offenses and advise the police.  If they won't do this there either needs to be a move to purge Germany of its Muslim refugees or to impose a strict *segregation* policy on Muslims to protect the indigenous citizens of Germany from them.

I can't believe this is happening in Germany and the German male population isn't responding with lynch mob violence.  What the hell has happened to German manhood since WW-II?  Has the Allied and Russian occupations managed to castrate them this effectively?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 2, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> In one generation from now, Europe will be unrecognizable. People in Europe now largely seem to feel that the identity of their civilization is threatened primarily by a frivolous libertarianism, an ideology under the guise of freedom, which wants to deconstruct all the ties that bind man to his family, his parentage, his work, his history, his religion, his language, his nation, his freedom. It seems to come from an inertia that does not care if Europe succeeds or succumbs, if our civilization disappears, drowned by ethnic chaos, or is overrun by a new religion from the desert.
> 
> An agnostic and sterile continent — deprived of its gods and children because it banished them — will have no strength to fight or to assimilate a civilization of the zealous and the young. The failure to counter the coming transformation seems to come down on the side of Islam. Is what we are seeing the last days of summer? Europe: The Substitution of a Population  Giulio Meotti | MIDEAST OUTPOST



More chicken littling with nothing to back it up..


----------



## MikeK (Oct 2, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Brownshirts again?


If need be, why not?


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 3, 2016)

Toro said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Sorry you missed the point, retard. Well, not really, I'll just make fun of you.


----------

